# Roo or Hen???



## aaroncoon88 (Jul 26, 2013)

.5 month old Buff Orpington. He/she pecks at my ankles every time I go in the coop. My friend says it's a hen, what do y'all think?


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

He or she is beautiful! 
I have only been keeping chickens a few months & I have 2 buff Orpington hens that are about 6 months & they aren't as mature & seem to have puffier feathers. But they are very curious & are the first at my feet to see if I have anything if interesting! Sorry I couldn't help more!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

So those pics are on a very wet day! Hens not looking thier best! But I think looking at them they are more mature than I realised & think your look like hens....


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks to be a rooster!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like a roo to my uneducated eyes. Here's mine. Will be a year in jan.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

That's looks like a roo to me


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

He's a rooster, because of his saddle feathers and his comb redness/size.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Is say Roo also. My uneducated guess is because he has longer tail feathers than the hens I've seen. Hens tail feathers tend t form a "triangle" and point up from the back the back a roo's tail feathers are longer and tend t point toward the ground slightly.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I say its a roo too, its got the sickle feathers on his tail, only roosters are supposed to have those.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Def. a rooster.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I found out about 2 weeks ago that our BO was a rooster when it was standing behind me and started to crow. It was the strangest sound and I thought it was one of the GLW boys, but nope it was the BO. It took 3 tries to catch it in the process but I finally saw it with my own eyes that was when its name went back to fuzzball. I had assumed a few months back it was a rooster because as a young chick it was trying to breed with my foot. I told my daughter her rooster needs to quit because my foot will never be the same again.


----------

